# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Aim, self-driving AI clinic, Artefact Group, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Artefact Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving AI clinic reimagines healthcare for the 21st century"

by Rich Haridy
June 26, 2017

----------

